# EOS R HDMI output possible at FHD and 23.98p?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 22, 2020)

I just noticed that when hooking my EOS R up to an external monitor/recorder, even with the camera set to record at FHD and 23.98p, it outputs to the monitor at 59.94p. Is there any way I can get it to output over HDMI at 23.98p? It seems the only way to do this is to set the camera to 24p mode, where then obviously it's outputting at FHD and 24p. Which, from reading online is not a big deal compared to 23.98, but it seems weird that the camera won't output at the same framerate it will record to internally.


----------



## Dantana (Jan 22, 2020)

Dumb question, but are you sure it's not actually outputting 23.98 when you choose 24p mode?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 22, 2020)

Yep, the only way to get it to output at 24p is to turn on a special 24p mode, which states very specifically that it is 24p, not 23.98.

Well, after some looking around, it looks like yes, they only allow you 59.94, or 24p over HDMI. Why does Canon have to be so arbitrarily weird like this??






Canon EOS R - no 23.98 HD from HDMI Out


Interesting find. We often shoot HD for interviews with quick turnarounds. We took our C300 and I tried out an EOS R with a Ninja V. I can shoot 4k 23.98 but once you go HD it only allows 59i. Yes I can shoot internal just fine but of course we'd rather just shoot strait to Pro Res. I wonder why...



www.dvxuser.com





I guess it's not a huge deal, other than some broadcasts seem to require the specific frame rate of 23.98, not 24, but I will probably never need to worry about that.


----------

